#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  踏入獸化的第一步！

## 幻月狼仙

請問各位大大，我只有國二而已，對獸化的定義還不是很清楚，希望各位大大能多多指導我，拜託大家   謝謝！  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
還有><獸化的定義到底是???

----------


## b321234

（以下純屬個人想法>>>>

其實應該沒有固定的定義吧？每個人想法都不一樣啊~

我覺得差別就是在  你想獸化到什麼程度

有些人就可能覺得獸獸很可愛啊，穿著玩玩而已

然後有些人可能覺得別的然後啦啦啦就那個拉.....

還有人一有時間就扮啊....我最近在Youtube上就看到有個人
在那整天穿不帶脫得(驚~~

又或者是.....有些人在獸化的時候會說話阿（覺得無所謂

有些人就不想說（保持神秘感，除人類外動物是不應該說話的~（笑）

啊~就這樣啊~每個人的定義都不一樣的~你的定義是什麼呢~

----------


## 幻貓

判定討論主軸為廣義之「獸化」討論，故此將此文章自獸化實驗室〈討論獸裝為主〉，移版至獸話題討論〈任何獸相關之討論〉
<hr>
先從獸化的慾望及原因講起，不外乎是憧憬獸類的種種特性：
比如說希望擁有狼的勇猛、急智、團結或忠貞；貓的自由、隨性、慵懶或傲嬌

也可能包含厭惡週遭可見、幾乎由人類組成的的現實世界、「反人類」的想法：
因為厭倦厭煩〈甚至是恨〉，反向思考再加上前述對獸類的憧憬
便會希望某日一覺醒來就變成獸類、不再受人類教條所束縛等等

而有了這層「化獸」的慾望，便會開始思考如何更貼近這個夢想


2012/10/09修改

*型體上*的獸化：強調軀體、外型上，肉眼可見的變化
因此會有繪畫、文字、獸裝製作等藝術創作，用以滿足想像
犬耳、貓尾、純獸、獸人等創作皆屬此類，亦是目前獸圈最盛行也最普及的活動，即圖中的*Fur Art Lover，獸藝術愛好者*
然而喜好獸類藝創，不一定代表創作者本身會信奉或發展自己的獸信仰，獸取向作品對這些人來說也許只是「另類、特別、有趣的創作」

另外便是生物工程上的研究，意圖透過基因修飾、獸類器官移植等方法實踐自己化獸的夢想
幾年前印象有人委託整容醫師把自己整成虎面人、爬蟲類似地舌頭分岔、甚至很粗糙地接合犬類鼻吻的都有
基因修飾上則受限於技術及人文倫理上的爭議，此一領域從未有長足之發展
〈光人獸胚胎就吵個沒完囉〉

*心理精神層面*的獸化：即前述的「獸信仰」，其定義及內容因個人想法、價值觀而千變萬化
憧憬獸類某些特性，因此將自身思路、價值觀、甚至是日常行為加上獸類元素
可以是信奉特定物種的自然神靈〈狼如蒙古的騰格里、貓如埃及的巴提斯女神、薩滿/德魯伊信仰〉
也可以是缺乏偶像地特定物種崇拜+仿效
這類人可以*Therian*一詞來形容，特色不僅僅是對特定獸類的愛好，更還有「與獸同化」這種心理上的想法

*Lifestyler，獸式生活者*：可以說是Therian底下的一個大分類，
以擬獸的態度及生活方式，實踐於現實生活中的任何人，都可以稱作是獸式生活者，透過實踐加以驗證或確立自己的獸信仰
狼式生活者可能喜歡在滿月時對月長嗥、貓式生活者可能總是走路無聲或熱衷於跳高/短跑運動、魚類生活者則是喜歡游泳
當然還有爭議較多的的獸性愛生活者，這個往後有空再討論吧:P
無論是天生或刻意養成，都是強化獸信仰的方式，聽起來有點像自我催眠，但就是這樣

其實整個獸迷圈Fur Fandom 結合了各種不同層面的愛好者，有張16格的圖顯示了各種人/獸
但這就是獸迷圈，像個大融爐，其中或有紛爭擾攘，大家還是過著各自的獸迷生活
而不論是什麼層面的愛好，學會去面對並尊重永遠是最重要的
〈有時自己也會不自覺地用保守的儒學觀點看待某些獸圈事物，然後才想到自己何德何能如此強迫他人...〉

也許不能代表全部，但我想這樣的簡單概念當作入門來理解倒是夠了 :Smile:

----------


## 幻月狼仙

喔~~~  :jcdragon-@@:  
分那麼多種阿
謝謝獸大們的分享

----------


## 火狼

真巧啊!我也是國二耶，我才剛加入獸群中沒多久，你會做人偶裝!!!
我都不會，也沒太多的錢買材料
當個朋友吧  :Rolling Eyes:  
哪個國中的??
真希望認識你..........
(記得把我當好友喔!!目前沒認識太多獸友，滿寂寞的)  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 月圓之狼

本狼只有國一，今年升國二，也請大家多多指教

----------


## 幻貓

三樓資料及圖片更新，考量可能不是每個人都喜歡藝創作品
然後再多補充一些細節 :Smile:

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 


感謝幻貓的分享這個模型，如果以文化圈來說，這個模型說不定也適用。

所謂的通俗文化，代表了大眾所喜愛的一般常見事物，例如一般的傳媒。
而所謂的次文化則是有一部分的同好只喜歡常見事物的一小部份，

例如獸愛好者可能只喜歡所有作品中，有自己喜歡的那一小部份。

而次文化中的次文化，則範圍更狹小，例如在所有的獸愛好者中，
有一部分的愛好者只喜歡其中的一小部份。

如果大家喜歡的東西是集中在一個點上，就好比太陽光透過透鏡聚焦一樣，
大眾會看你很奇怪，奇怪是必然的。為了捍衛這一個小小的點，
所能夠發出的熱度也是必然的。

其實我不覺得 Lifestyler/therian 是彗星模型中的核心部份
那些只喜歡特定題材的，都是核心的一部份，而且注定被大眾視為是怪異的。

所以我不怎麼建議拉攏傳統大眾文化愛好者進來，舉個例子好，其實
你只喜歡動漫作品，當中的數碼暴龍，當中的某隻腳色，當中的體型，
當中的手臂肌肉，當中的當他使用手臂肌肉中的特定姿態......還可以繼續微觀下去

這樣怎麼不會被同學認為很奇怪呢? 
你同學喜歡的是整部作品，或是各種動漫作品，而不是這麼細節的地方啊。
不過這個例子，僅止於其中的流派之一部分。

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼京兆分感謝幻貓分享此圖嗥明，本狼當初是從綠色→藍色→橘色的順序愈趨進入獸圈的核心。

也許有很多友獸知曉，本狼的狼性覺醒以及發覺真實身分是狼是因為在國中圖書館欣賞傑克‧倫敦的《白牙》以及《雪地靈犬》系列，再加上本狼還是小狼時就已經看過不少《樂一通》以及漢納巴巴拉系列的卡通，所以一開始本狼也是單純存獸圖、欣賞獸影片(不論動畫或實際拍攝)的狼。

到後來本狼開始讓狼性主導個性，本狼愈來愈重視團結以及團隊合作的重要性，當然還有增加對人類的失望以及憎惡。本狼領悟到人類只是本狼的軀殼表象，也讓本狼油然而生於未來進行全身性基因改造的念頭。

最終，本狼進入獸式生活者之領域：本狼會忍不住嗥月(多在從新月到滿月期間，滿月最常這樣。)、摸椅子後面撫摸尾巴、覺得全身「毛毛的」，並且本狼也嘗試過四腳走路，不過目前還蠻不習慣就是了。

重點是，本狼認為當有獸進入獸圈的時候，會有各式各樣的路徑，隨著各獸的遭遇以及個性等等因素不同而有相似或迥異的路徑；就如同白牙老大最近以「原子」來形容獸圈當中獸與獸之間的各種活動。每隻獸的目標也許都不一樣，至於本狼的除了功成名就之外，就是能一輩子在裡面。本狼希冀獸圈的範圍在逐漸拓展的同時可以遭遇到愈少衝突和阻礙，畢竟人類退出世界舞台的時間本狼深信就是這個世紀，地球也許會因為獸圈的興起而有促成生態復甦的可能！！！

----------

